# Where to buy marine vinyl



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy marine vinyl for boat seats --also need some stainless staples etc


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Grant's uphostery and Foam on W street in Pensacola has some lower grade marine vinyl. Limited selection. I buy better grade material and wider color selections fromTri-Vantage in Atlanta. Orderonline and it's here in 2 days.

Good Luck

Tom


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Grant's Uphostery and Foam on W street in Pensacola has some lower grade marine vinyl. Limited selection. I buy better grade material and wider color selections fromTri-Vantage in Atlanta. Orderonline and it's here in 2 days.

Good Luck

Tom


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

How much do you need, I have some Marine vinyls left over I can offer at a good price.

Cindy

Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144

www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

I need about 2-3 yards


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably have some, give me a call to come by and look.

Cindy

Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

hi cindy, do u still have some vinyl remnants, i need 2-3 yds also.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> --also need some stainless staples


What you want and is readily available at the box store is Monel Staples. They have a even higher resistance to rust than Stainless. Their not cheap. $

http://www.arrowfastener.com/product/t50-monel-staples-item-506m1


----------

